# HVLP Vehicle spray painting courses in Scotland



## Y29JCB (Jan 22, 2013)

Morning everyone

Firstly, apologies if this is the wrong section...Mods please move to correct section if that's the case.

1st post after a few years reading this site. Used to be member J88HNB but I just cannot post anything under that username, anyways that's another story.

OK

Basically, I'm really keen to learn how to spray paint motors using a HVLP system. I've watched most Youtube vids etc but before parting with my cash for equipment (hobby), I'm hoping someone on here can help or give me some information of where I can study a part time course.

HVLP Spray Painting, Vechicle Paint Technician etc. (Part Time/Evening classes) based in Scotland. Something along those lines, I've googled etc but nothing seems to come back matching my needs/flexibility etc.

I'm only looking to learn the basics but can't seem to find anywhere that has part time/evening courses in Scotland. Single/double day training courses right up to 6-12 month courses will all be considered, as long as they are part time.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance and HELLO:wave:

:thumb:


----------



## Y29JCB (Jan 22, 2013)

Any help or even a pointer folks?

Someone must have done this as a hobbyist?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

What you looking to learn/gain mate ?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Look at your local college, I think Aberdeen technical college has a night course......or maybe it was just for welding.....i did look into it about a year ago.


----------



## mikey_d (May 2, 2011)

sight hill staveson collage mate i can give you tips pointers if you want mate


----------

